# Anyone with K5 factory library and the JL soundset find it also works on the K6 factory library ?



## Elephant (Jun 28, 2019)

Has anyone tried this yet ? (the soundset project's Kontakt 5 factory library soundset - does it work with K6's factory library ? (For those instruments in the K6 factory library that were also there in the K5 library)


----------



## wcreed51 (Jun 28, 2019)

I don't think the factory library has changed since K4...


----------

